# Master swaps?



## gs15step (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I'm new here, been lurking for a fair while and finally decided to register!

Anyway, I have a 55 Colnago Master Olympic in cherry red which is slightly too big for me.
It's a bit of a long shot, but does anybody have something similar slightly smaller, and fancy selling/swapping?

Here's mine...


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

OMG.. how did you get that in rosso corsa? Its absolutely beautiful. Wished it were my size (way too big for me). I would buy it off you and pay you top dollar. Excuse me, now I have to go change... That frame makes all the pics of teh carbon frames in the first couple of threads look downright awful.


----------



## gs15step (Mar 4, 2010)

I feel like someone's just told me how much they're attracted to my girlfriend. Slightly protective, but proud!
This frame actually stayed in Italy up until this year, so from my limited Master Olympic knowledge, I can say that this was built for the Italian market. Maybe it was a factory custom paint-job? I've not seen another in this color, and it's definitely not a re-spray. Is it rare?

It's just a shame it's a tad too small for me!




iyeoh said:


> OMG.. how did you get that in rosso corsa? Its absolutely beautiful. Wished it were my size (way too big for me). I would buy it off you and pay you top dollar. Excuse me, now I have to go change... That frame makes all the pics of teh carbon frames in the first couple of threads look downright awful.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Paint scheme*

Master Olympics I've seen, I own one as well, for the US market were AD, art decor, schemes. The solids are more one offs as the MO I have is a European issue and it's AD10.



gs15step said:


> I feel like someone's just told me how much they're attracted to my girlfriend. Slightly protective, but proud!
> This frame actually stayed in Italy up until this year, so from my limited Master Olympic knowledge, I can say that this was built for the Italian market. Maybe it was a factory custom paint-job? I've not seen another in this color, and it's definitely not a re-spray. Is it rare?
> 
> It's just a shame it's a tad too small for me!


----------



## gs15step (Mar 4, 2010)

Great info, thank's very much!
Whilst I'm here, does anyone know of any Colnago wanted/for sale boards on the internet?

Thanks again!



boneman said:


> Master Olympics I've seen, I own one as well, for the US market were AD, art decor, schemes. The solids are more one offs as the MO I have is a European issue and it's AD10.


----------



## Vientomas (Jul 18, 2007)

I found a Colnago fork on the Serotta forum. I posted here when I was looking for the fork and and got no response. It's not all Serotta on the Serotta forum.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Beautiful frameset.

+1 on the Serotta forum/classified section. You'll find plenty of interest for this frameset, and maybe just the trade/s you seek.

FYI, I brought back a nearly identical Master Olympic from Bolzano last August for a close friend. Same color, same condition. I just rode with him yesterday for the first time this season, and he had many favorable comments about the ride quality. He built his with ten speed Chorus.

His MO positively gleams in the sunlight.


----------



## gs15step (Mar 4, 2010)

If I'm honest, I'm a little unsure of the sizing, so I'm just going to build it up anyway and see how it feels. I'm straying a little off topic here but I'm going for a full Dura-Ace 7900 build with WH-7850 50mm wheels etc. So, a little unorthodox but my dream bike none the less!

Spring is just starting to arrive here in the UK and I'm dying to get out!

Thanks to you both for the Serotta idea, I shall try there 



gomango said:


> Beautiful frameset.
> 
> +1 on the Serotta forum/classified section. You'll find plenty of interest for this frameset, and maybe just the trade/s you seek.
> 
> ...


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

gs15step said:


> If I'm honest, I'm a little unsure of the sizing, so I'm just going to build it up anyway and see how it feels. I'm straying a little off topic here but I'm going for a full Dura-Ace 7900 build with WH-7850 50mm wheels etc. So, a little unorthodox but my dream bike none the less!
> 
> Spring is just starting to arrive here in the UK and I'm dying to get out!
> 
> Thanks to you both for the Serotta idea, I shall try there



Sounds like a great build. I have a 1999 Master Extra Light w/ 9 speed Dura Ace. Love it.

I also have a new Saronni Master Extra Light frame set that I am setting aside 10 speed Campy Chorus for as well.

Please post pics when you are finished, and do watch Serotta classifieds. You may snap up a deal.


----------

